# My 11-month old blue GSD Kaiya on the news this morning!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

As many of you know - and THANKS to many of you - Kaiya won the 435 South Magazine "Cutest Pet Contest" here in Kansas City. Her "prize" was getting to be on the cover of the magazine.

The managing editor and AMAZING writer who wrote the story about me losing both of my GSD's unexpectedly within 2 months of each other last year was REALLY touched by my story - and has fallen in love with Kaiya!

She invited us down to a monthly news segment she does for the magazine and this morning it was at the Heartland SPCA. 

As you will see from this live shot - Kaiya is in DESPERATE need of some more obedience training!! LOL

Watch a high-drive German Shepherd pup live on the morning news and get your kicks....on me!!!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

That is great! She is beautiful.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

What an absolute cutie! And they have 60 dogs being adopted today? Awesomesauce!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

:laugh: She is a busy girl isn't she? I love how happy and relaxed she is, very confident and pleased with herself. She may not be a perfectly controlled dog  but who wants a robot dog anyway, right?

Love it, she deserves a spot in the limelight! :wub:


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome Dog!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> :laugh: She is a busy girl isn't she? I love how happy and relaxed she is, very confident and pleased with herself. She may not be a perfectly controlled dog  but who wants a robot dog anyway, right?
> 
> Love it, she deserves a spot in the limelight! :wub:


AMEN!!! 

NEVER a dull moment with this one!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How cool is Kaiya!?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, that was cool, congrats to you and Kaiya!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL @ "She is a German Blue Shepherd"... apparently a new breed.  She seems very sweet!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Shaina said:


> LOL @ "She is a German Blue Shepherd"... apparently a new breed.  She seems very sweet!


yep....you caught that, huh? LOL

It must be so hard for people to get that she's blue...when she doesn't exactly LOOK blue!! lol


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

She looks very happy and a lot of fun!

I used to have a blue and tan female years ago, she was a ball of energy, but a good girl.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea, Kaiya is a celebrity! Congrats, she's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------

